# Lose Money To Nigerians? They Want To Pay It Back



## MA-Caver (Oct 28, 2009)

Ya gotta admit they're getting better at it. 
Love the word... Fraudsters (looked it up and it's an actual word)
The _red italics_ are mine btw... all those red flags that popped up when I read this e-mail I gotten today.  


> ECONOMIC AND FINANCIAL CRIME COMMISSION (EFCC)
> 
> 15A Awolowo Road Ikoyi Lagos Nigeria
> Good day
> ...


----------



## CoryKS (Oct 28, 2009)

Best response was the guy who convinced a scammer to get a "pwned" tattoo.  Don't have access to the scambaiter's site, but here's a news story about it.

http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,338908,00.html


----------



## Matthew McMullen (Oct 29, 2009)

All of the bad grammar is enough to give it away that it is a scam.  Besides if I don't know the person sending me the message it usually ends up in my junk mail folder where it belongs.


----------

